# Rabbit Tent!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I was sick and tired of my bonding 3 being in the dog crate when it was raining!  ITs been on and off today but Bebe cant really get wet with her fur... then i had a brain wave! My run is an up side down trampoline stand... and i have a trampoline cover! 

Introducing! The bunny tent! Its hooks on with hooks that are used to keep it flat to the trampoline. Ive added some pegs to make sure it doesnt move much :thumbup:



















Nice and dry  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

good idea  I used tarpoline's over mine for the wet weather 

*Heidi*


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Where did you get your run????? I want one lol

I think it looks great


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> good idea  I used tarpoline's over mine for the wet weather
> 
> *Heidi*


I duno why i didnt think of it before! :lol: Its the perfect fit obviously lol the garden is quite sheltered so not alot of rain will come in the sides either! 

Happy bunnies!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Where did you get your run????? I want one lol
> 
> I think it looks great


My run is a 12ft trampoline stand :lol: i dont have time to bounce around any more so i turned it upside down and put mesh around it :thumbup: too high for the rabbits to jump over and too heavy for anything to knock it over :thumbup:

Maybe you could try get an old 12ft trampoline stand? The trampolines are about £100 new and you could easily spend that on a couple of smaller runs  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> My run is a 12ft trampoline stand :lol: i dont have time to bounce around any more so i turned it upside down and put mesh around it :thumbup: too high for the rabbits to jump over and too heavy for anything to knock it over :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe you could try get an old 12ft trampoline stand? The trampolines are about £100 new and you could easily spend that on a couple of smaller runs  x


Think i might get onto freeads lol

Its a great idea


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Think i might get onto freeads lol
> 
> Its a great idea


I think they come in 3 sizes too (the trampolines) 8ft, 10ft or 12ft  the mesh you can get from wilkinsons very cheap  x


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to get in!!! It looks really cosy!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think they come in 3 sizes too (the trampolines) 8ft, 10ft or 12ft  the mesh you can get from wilkinsons very cheap  x


We havnt got a wilkinsons yet


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> I want to get in!!! It looks really cosy!


I think i might go for a sit in there later  x



Spaniel mad said:


> We havnt got a wilkinsons yet


B&Q or homebase are similar priced, B&Q are better when theres a sale on :thumbup: Wilkisons online do deliver though if theres a big difference x


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Get an OAP friend to take you to BnQ on a Wednesday... they get a massive discount! 
:lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think i might go for a sit in there later  x
> 
> B&Q or homebase are similar priced, B&Q are better when theres a sale on :thumbup: Wilkisons online do deliver though if theres a big difference x


Will have to go have a look



TedEBear said:


> Get an OAP friend to take you to BnQ on a Wednesday... they get a massive discount!
> :lol:


Hehehe i wonder if my mum will qualify as oap lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the mesh i use...
Wilko Netting Wire PVC Coated 500mmx6m/20inx20in | Mesh & Netting | Netting & Trellis from Wilkinson Plus

Very easy to bend and just wrap around  We used string the secure it, but big cable ties might be better x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> This is the mesh i use...
> Wilko Netting Wire PVC Coated 500mmx6m/20inx20in | Mesh & Netting | Netting & Trellis from Wilkinson Plus
> 
> Very easy to bend and just wrap around  We used string the secure it, but big cable ties might be better x


Looks good

Is it dog proof lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Looks good
> 
> Is it dog proof lol


As long as its done right i rekon it is :thumbup: My lot and the other doggies we have tried to paw it etc and ive had a couple run into it before but non have got in :thumbup: x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> As long as its done right i rekon it is :thumbup: My lot and the other doggies we have tried to paw it etc and ive had a couple run into it before but non have got in :thumbup: x


Umm can i bring Breeze round and test it out lol

She is a right nutter


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Umm can i bring Breeze round and test it out lol
> 
> She is a right nutter


:lol: put it this way, ive had a staffie cross run full pelt at it and be stopped in her tracks :lol: she was chasing her ball lol x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: put it this way, ive had a staffie cross run full pelt at it and be stopped in her tracks :lol: she was chasing her ball lol x


Yeah but you havnt met Breeze :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah but you havnt met Breeze :thumbup:


you might have to do a test then  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> you might have to do a test then  x


I love Breeze to bits, she is my darling but she is a right pain in the a*** i have never ha a springer like her

My nan said its because i bred her myself and it always happens when you keep a pup from a litter lol

We are going to put a picket fence all around the rabbits


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I love Breeze to bits, she is my darling but she is a right pain in the a*** i have never ha a springer like her
> 
> My nan said its because i bred her myself and it always happens when you keep a pup from a litter lol
> 
> We are going to put a picket fence all around the rabbits


I rekon if you got the right set up it will stop any breezes getting through  x


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Loving that run!
Mine always fall to bits in the end coz I use wood and it seems to fall apart when it gets too wet.

So thanks for the brill idea, I am now on the lookout for a trampoline!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

12ft Round Trampoline, 0000005244362 x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

8ft 8ft Round Trampoline with Enclosure x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

covers... http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&isYmal=true&fh_search=0000003538173 x


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the links.

I went on my local gumtree right after I posted on here and someone was selling a 12ft trampoline for £30! So I called them and it looks like I am gonna be having a busy weekend making my new run!

Oh could I be cheeky and ask a question? Sorry for hijacking your thread!
Do you have a 'lid' on the run? If so how did you make it? 
I'm just worried that the bunnies would get out/cats would get in if there is no mesh lid. Or would the waterproof cover just do as a lid? 

Claire.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> Thanks for all the links.
> 
> I went on my local gumtree right after I posted on here and someone was selling a 12ft trampoline for £30! So I called them and it looks like I am gonna be having a busy weekend making my new run!
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Bargain!!! :thumbup:

I dont have a 'lid' on my run as no cats are really around and the rabbits are never left unattended (we can always see them out the window) plus no cats come near with our dogs :lol:

Rabbits wont jump out if the mesh around the trampoline stand is about 1 metre high. It maybe different for each bunny though, but my 3 havent made a break for it and one of them is a jumper 

You could make your own lid using pond netting maybe?  the waterproof cover is just for them to have over when it was raining  they cant sunbathe when thats over them x


----------

